# 15 y/o getting period every 2 weeks -why? what can we do?



## natesmamma (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello,

This seems like the best place to post this. My 15 y/o has been getting her period every two weeks now for months. She does not want to go to the Dr and I am not sure what the Dr would do anyway. I remember when I was young and had irregular periods, the Dr's solution was birth control pills and that is not something we will do.

What could cause too frequent periods? I am wondering if there are any natural ways to try and regulate her cycle.

thanks!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I would be wary of giving a girl who is still developing herbs to change her cycle without knowing what is going on. I took herbs for my cycle but that was after having blood tests with my doctor and consulting with a midwife. I understand that she may not want to go to the doctor to discuss her periods, but I think you need to consult an expert. This could be totally typical for a girl her age, or there could be something wrong that needs to be fixed sooner rather than later. If she won't go to the doctor, you could call her pediatrician's office or your own ob/gyn and ask them about it. Ask them what they might do to diagnose and treat. Best wishes to you and your daughter.

Editing to add that acupuncture might help if your daughter would go to an acupuncturist over a doctor.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I wish I knew more about this but I recall from reading TCOYF that this is not actually a period every 2 weeks, but a period and then spotting (or maybe it would be called "breakthrough bleeding" - possibly ovulation-related?). Just adding that tidbit to help you focus your research - I can't say whether the spotting is common and no big deal or if it is something you'd want to look into more.


----------



## natesmamma (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you for reminding me of that book. I have it here! I will look. Each time she gets it, it has the duration and flow of a normal period. I can call my own Dr and ask what they think we should do. I was curious to know if anyone has any idea what causes it, etc. It's the opposite of the issues I had when I was young- I would go for months without a period! She's the opposite!


----------



## pollyanna (Dec 13, 2002)

not sure why it is happening but i also had it happen to me when i was 19yrs old i had the same thing happen to me 2weeks on and 2 weeks off bleeding for 5 monthes then i had 29 days of bleeding straight with 3 days in the middle of spotting. when i finally got into seeing the doctor all he told my mom was i was pgnt and lost the child. to which i told him and my mom couldn't have happened because i would have had to have sex to get pg. so he did no testing and my periods got regular after that or as regula as they were before the past 6 monthes.

pollyanna


----------



## natesmamma (Jul 8, 2005)

That's good to hear, Pollyanna. Well, she got it again, but this time it was three weeks instead of two. We'll certainly call my Dr, but I am hopeful that they will start to lengthen out.


----------

